# Phone calls keep dropping Galaxy S4  android 5.0.1



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2016)

I thought my phone (Galaxy S4) was slowing down since it was upgraded to lollipop..
Kitkat was faster than lollipop for some reason on my phone.
Sunday I decided to reset my phone and I expected to be back on kitkat, to my suprise it went back to lollipop.
Ok I've reinstalled my apps and all back and running.
When I make a phone call it just drops now and then, signal is good 3-4 bars.
I've tried clearing the cash of the "Phone" apps and stopped the 3 "Phone" apps and restarted my phone, after that all things fine yesterday. Today it started dropping calls again..

This is really annoying!
Anyone had this problem before and know how to fix it permanently?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok I did another reset, hope it will not drop any calls anymore.

BTW I reinstalled the steam mobile app, and it needed a code from the mobile app to login...
Luckily I could choose to send an sms with code to my number, this was doable since I didn't change number.
Phewww Solved that as well....


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok after the second reset, still had call drops, I've changed network mode to WCDMA/GSM (auto connect) and all is fine now.
If I want to use mobile internet on my phone (which I rarely use anyway) then I have to set it to LTE/WCDMA/GSM (auto connect) temporarily.

I thought a reset would bring back kitkat, but it doesn't do that, it stays at lollipop....

At least it doesn't drop a call anymore till sofar...


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 13, 2016)

The system partition has been upgraded from 4.4.x to 5.1. If you wanted to go back you would need to grab odin, a copy of your the firmware image that's version 4.4.x, and Samsung USB drivers.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> The system partition has been upgraded from 4.4.x to 5.1. If you wanted to go back you would need to grab odin, a copy of your the firmware image that's version 4.4.x, and Samsung USB drivers.



Thanks for the info

I guess I leave it as is now.
It's working and no more call drops, thats most important now.

Have removed apps that I don't use anymore.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

What GS4 version do you have? If it is ATT you can't drop back to KitKat as they and verizon are notorious for locking boot loaders down to prevent users from putting old android versions in or using custom roms. I just downgraded my GS5 SM-G900T from marshmallow to kitkat because Tmobile was going to force a update that would lock down the bootloader then.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 19, 2016)

My Galaxy S4 mini has exactly the same issue. The signal bar shows 3-4 bars but when calling, it just can not connect. No dialing beep, nothing and then back to the home screen. I have factory reset it but to no avail.


----------

